# Breadcrumbs?



## dimag333 (Jan 30, 2015)

So I made no knead bread for the first time, came out ok but I wanted to make breadcrumbs from the rest.Left it out for 2 days, just put the bread in the food processor and the inside is still pretty moist, I was thinking about leaving the crumbs out for a couple hours to dry out, good idea or is all hope lost

steve


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 30, 2015)

might as well toss in some bread pics, all I had was active yeast no instant yeast


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 30, 2015)

Hope is not lost, let them dry. Could speed it up in a very low oven, but watch it closely.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow...that is an excellent crumb/crust formation for a no-knead bread....I wouldn't have imagined it possible. Please share the recipe


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 30, 2015)

I used this one, I haven't used my oven too much to back or anything since I got it, but I was able to keep the temp right on and then blast it with convection at the end
http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-noknead-bread-home-109343


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 30, 2015)

The bread looks great. I would use a very slow oven rather than just leave it out to dry for breadcrumbs


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 30, 2015)

I basically left them out for a couple hours, just heated up the oven to 350 with the baking sheet in it, turned the oven off, put the crumbs on the sheet tossed it back in for a couple minutes, pulled em out and hit them in the food processor one more time, they seem all good now, I have them in a ziplock bag, any other recommendations?


----------



## scotchef38 (Jan 30, 2015)

Microwave them for short bursts of time if you are in a hurry


----------



## Framingchisel (Jan 31, 2015)

I use a Romertopf clay baker preheated in the oven. They work great and can often be found at Sally Ann or thrift stores for a few $$. A lot more yeast in this recipe than I use. I'll try it


----------



## Lizzardborn (Jan 31, 2015)

Slightly offtopic but discovered that last night. 

What happens when you throw a small block of ice in the dutch oven on the top of the bread.







Crumb shot


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 31, 2015)

do you do that for moisture? I find my bluestar is pretty "wet" especially when I start it up, lots of moisture in there, not sure where it comes from but the factory says it is normal


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 20, 2015)

looks pretty awesome.


----------



## CaremeFraiche (Apr 26, 2015)

For fresh breadcrumbs just slice and toast any bread from homemade to challah in the toaster. Break up slices and pulse in a food processor or vitaprep to desired consistency.


----------

